# best place for aircon recharging in glasgow/hamilton area



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

basically at the title says i need to get the aircon on my astra re charged as it is spueing out not soo cold air.


----------



## paul900 (Jan 19, 2008)

try kwik fit
£45 i think and if they dont lower the temp by a certain degree its free mine was as it was the compressor that had gone !!! £600 for a new one so it still doesnt cool down that much lol and have part exd the car now .and the first thing i checked was the aircon


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

cheers. i asked evans halshaw as ma card going in for a repair and they said £69.99 

so you know i told them where to go


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

A bit out of your area but Central Garage in Johnston have just done my daughters and they evacuate all the gas check for leaks then re-gas once they know everything is in order.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have done 4 cars now with Knox Brothers in East Kilbride...

They actually have the system that cleans the aircon as well as just refilling it...

When I done my Jag, I thought the a/c was cold... but they took out 50ml (or whatever the volume is) and replaced 650 to fill it back up:doublesho

It is now very, very cold... ideal for female passengers 

:thumb:


----------



## paul900 (Jan 19, 2008)

kwik fit also discharge and do a pressure check 
they are not the cowboys they are made out to be IMO 

its drained of some kind of oil that keeps the compressor from stopping and gas
then refilled with both


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

"Knox Brothers in East Kilbride... "
V curious, furryboots and how much


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Not to say anything against Kwik fit, but they just refused to balance my mates 2 front wheels, as his tyres 'only' had 2mm left...

Not worth it, was their comment, but sir - you would be better with 4 new tyres...you need new rear tyres in order to balance the front wheels in there...... 

They are the biggest cowboys on the planet..... with the exception of Arnold Clark or course.....

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> "Knox Brothers in East Kilbride... "
> V curious, furryboots and how much


not sure...

I get good prices as I am always in there with some wreck or another!! lol

***see the fairlady thread*** :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## paul900 (Jan 19, 2008)

new rear tyres to aid balancing is a bit of a pi*s take i agree 

but hes cuttin it a bit fine with 2mm tread on tyres if mr police man pulls him over lol


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

'furryboots'...........as in, "Excuse me sir, where would there premises be located?" 
Price.........I'll talk to them.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheers CB!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

halfords !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> Cheers CB!


Ask for Alan...and tell him that the clown with all the s**t motors told you about him.....

Mention the fairlady so he knows it's me....

You *may* get a better price....or he will add money on!!!

:lol:


----------



## paul900 (Jan 19, 2008)

lmfao 

nice one but no im fine as i am thanks ha ha ha


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

"uber chilled".............Hmmm? something slipped.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

paul900 said:


> ignore list ?
> grow up ?
> **** calling **** smelly i think
> u dumb ****
> ...





paul900 said:


> what can i say i have a short temper lol
> and he pissed me off the ******


That little outburst has just cost you a spell in the sin bin. Next time you use language like that and speak to another member in that way it will be more than that if I see it!

Not everyone's going to agree on others' points of view on here, but on this site we expect conflicting views to be expressed a lot more well mannered than that.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

just like dw to post up for help and some one makes it into a fight/debate about nothing to doo with the thread at hand.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ross-1888 said:


> just like dw to post up for help and some one makes it into a fight/debate about nothing to doo with the thread at hand.


I can sympathise with that, but to be fair, I think it's maybe a little harsh on the site to say it's typical of behaviour on here. Yes it does happen, but I wouldn't say it was widespread, and the majority of help requests are friendly and informative. Maybe we're not coming down hard enough on those who constantly disrupt threads?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Look chaps I know the aircon is f***ed, but can we still try and chill?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Look chaps I know the aircon is f***ed, but can we still try and chill?


----------



## paul900 (Jan 19, 2008)

not allowed an opinion on this website now 
what a joke !!!

howcome mine gets removed but the swearing moderator stays 


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

paul900 said:


> not allowed an opinion on this website now
> what a joke !!!
> 
> howcome mine gets removed but the swearing moderator stays
> ...


Bit of difference between the way Neil used the word to describe something being broken (plus it was written with humour), and how you used it in an abusive way towards another member! Anyway, you've now got a week to have a think about that.


----------

